# My new King of Mercia



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been searching on and off for a number of years for a Mercian (got burned about a year ago with one from Craig's List: the frame's downtube was so severely rusted there was a jagged gaping maw on the underside).

I finally located one that looked promising, so I held my breath & took the plunge...

After a couple of weeks of work, here it is- my "new" 1982 King of Mercia. Not the flashiest paint job, but the frame is sound and the bike came with a number of Campy bits that were salvageable. I swapped out the Mavic MA40 clincher rims for some GEL-330's, replaced the existing early Dura Ace crankset (with broken teeth) for a period-correct Super Record, swapped out the stem and handlebars for some Cinelli's, but opted for some mid-80's Dia Compe Aero Gran Compe levers (my fave). My derriere prefers the Selle Italia SLR saddle. The hubs, bottom bracket, and headset were torn down, cleaned, and repacked with fresh grease.

Today was it's first shakedown ride here in So Cal. Beautiful day, about 45 miles of riding with the group, and a very sweet ride indeed! Now maybe I'll keep a lookout for a Vincitore Special in my framesize 
; > )

White handlebar tape!? What was I thinking??!!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks great!

My 80s Mercian Audax has been packed up for a few years--my plan has been to add S&S couplers to make it a dedicated travel bike, but funds have been short. Maybe I should just build it back up and enjoy it...hmmm.:idea:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

That's a nice ride.

And I'd say that the paint job has just the right amount of flash. Also, seeing as your saddle isn't, shall we say, period correct, have you thought about Fizik bar tape? Their white doesn't dirty as quickly as cork.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

New life from a old bike - love it. 

Need to do that with my Bertin from the early 70's


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

It warms a special place in my heart when I see people restoring these past greats to their former glory and riding with groups of newbs who look on them with a combination of confusion and amazement. Yes, the fables you're heard about a time when riders knew how to shift and would actually let go of the bar to shift...gasp!.....yes, younglings, it is true.

Very nice Mercian. I actually like the understated color. It fits the early 80s vintage. The wild paint jobs didn't start appearing until late 80s. You already know the saddle is the one detail that I'd rectify with a Rolls or Regal, however comfort trumps looks if you're actually going to ride it. One question, are those the Cinelli 1A and 64 remakes that I've heard about? My first set of nice bar/stem was the XA/64. I later switched out for a Modolo combo which was the exotic choice at the time.

The one thing I've noticed with going retro again myself (well, really never leaving) is how well both downtube indexing and friction shifting works. Maybe it's a combination of factors like shorter cables, more direct routing, more tolerance with wider chains and cassettes and more leverage at the shift lever. Kind of makes me wonder what the industry has been doing for the past 25 years. 

Anyway congrats on the build. Keep it out on the roads where you and other people can enjoy it.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

brewster said:


> One question, are those the Cinelli 1A and 64 remakes that I've heard about? My first set of nice bar/stem was the XA/64.


The Cinelli bars and stem are the real deal. I got them a bunch of years ago, hoping to score a Paramount frame to put 'em on (another long story). 

My stable of vintage bikes are all downtube friction-shift (I leave the index stuff for my "modern" bike). All are shod with tubulars- the Vittoria Corsa CX's just feel fantastic, I'm so spoiled. Can't even stand the feel of the Vittoria Rally's.

In response to an earlier post, the tape is Specialized Roubaix. The cork wrap was sort of "off white", so I wanted something close to the white-white of the new cable housing.

Some of the Mercian Vincitores from this era and earlier were pretty duded up paint scheme-wise (if I never score a Hetchins, a Vincitore will do nicely, thank you very much)


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

brewster said:


> It warms a special place in my heart when I see people restoring these past greats to their former glory and riding with groups of newbs who look on them with a combination of confusion and amazement. Yes, the fables you're heard about a time when riders knew how to shift and would actually let go of the bar to shift...gasp!.....yes, younglings, it is true.
> 
> Very nice Mercian. I actually like the understated color. It fits the early 80s vintage. The one thing I've noticed with going retro again myself (well, really never leaving) is how well both downtube indexing and friction shifting works. Maybe it's a combination of factors like shorter cables, more direct routing, more tolerance with wider chains and cassettes and more leverage at the shift lever. Kind of makes me wonder what the industry has been doing for the past 25 years.
> 
> Anyway congrats on the build. Keep it out on the roads where you and other people can enjoy it.


+1 - Brewster says it better than I can. 
I have sold off most of my vintage rides but kept one friction and one indexed.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

View attachment 277032


SantaCruz said:


> +1 - Brewster says it better than I can.
> I have sold off most of my vintage rides but kept one friction and one indexed.


Ha! Life's too short for one vintage bike


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice Mercian and I love the color. The white bar tape goes well with the decals and lug lining. Here are some shots of my blue Bob Jackson World Tour, a fellow British brand.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Very pretty! Looks like it's all tricked out for touring. I'd love to have the time to be on the road for a week or so. Gotta love those old Brit steelers.

Yes, and I could bore you with my tale of the Bob Jackson frame with the arrowhead lugwork that I let slip away. Also the Harry Quinn- I'm kicking myself over that one.


----------

